# Bob Sikes 3/2 (pre-port)



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rather than making two threads i'll just post this one a little early. I'm heading out to Sikes at O'dark thirty to fish a few hours before and after sunrise. from what i've read it seems like the usual host of drums and sheep are around. Planning on having one rod for smaller stuff and another with my sharking rig on it for a big fish. i've also got my lightweight setup for catching bait and if need be zipping a plug out. Anyone else planning on being out there? i'm not sure what side i'll fish i guess i'll make that plan when i check the wind and tide.

More to follow in the AM


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Longbow14 said:


> Rather than making two threads i'll just post this one a little early. I'm heading out to Sikes at O'dark thirty to fish a few hours before and after sunrise. from what i've read it seems like the usual host of drums and sheep are around. Planning on having one rod for smaller stuff and another with my sharking rig on it for a big fish. i've also got my lightweight setup for catching bait and if need be zipping a plug out. Anyone else planning on being out there? i'm not sure what side i'll fish i guess i'll make that plan when i check the wind and tide.
> 
> More to follow in the AM


 i hope you catch something for waking up at the asscrack of dawn. good luck


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I failed to set my alarm correctly (or slept through it). I ended up going around noon. It was windy but the water was pretty clear.I started off on the longer near marina side of Sikes. I didn't have any bait so for amusement i tried to snag a few of the needle fish that were hanging in the shallows no real luck but i got slammed by something that managed to straighten one of the sabiki hooks. I walked back to the octagon and grabbed a few herring (alewife, thread fin, what ever we call them) basically i just fed the crabs all day. hope some others did better


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Howdy Mr. Longbow14! I got out there about the same time today (4/2). Stayed a few hrs. I've actually got lucky and have been able to go about 3 times over the last 7-8 days. I'll just do a new thread for a 'report'. If you moved to the other pier and didn't get anything, ya shoulda stay up on the main pier. Oh, and you're not lyin, there's some pretty big 'studz' out there!
Have a fine one and maybe next time we'll meet up!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

were you a little farther down the pier? I thoght i saw someone hook up but wasn't sure.


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

I was prob about 1/3 to 1/2 way down the pier. I USED to like goin all the way to the end, but there are times it gets a lil dificult for me so most times I just go as far as I can:blink::thumbsup:. Some guys told me they did real good at the end and there was a couple using live shrimp under floats doin good on Spanish.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm about to head that way now and plan on snagging a midnight snack! Wish me luck


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope ya did good 'Smarty'!


----------



## ProsperWithTeamASEA (Apr 4, 2012)

_*Wishing you great success and hoping to see some pics of your day's catch on your follow-up post !*_


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

DaTzr said:


> Hope ya did good 'Smarty'!


 Thanks but all I got was cut off from a few blacktip sharks I could not get to take the whole bait and hook without biting through #80 line  Had to haul butt at about 4:30am because of the thunderstorm coming in from the west. Gonna try it again this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Good luck on the weekend. I won't be able to go till at least mid next week. Save me some!


----------

